# steering wheel removal on GTO 65



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I try to remove my steering wheel in order to access to turn light switch but it seems completely blocked!
I have the special tool with two side screws plus the big center one to pull out the steering wheel but whel I turn the wrench clocwise in order to lift the steering wheel,
nothing move! is there a circlip to remove first but I don't see anyone;
it seems simply welded with the rust onto the column!
should I insist with an extension or did I miss something?
thanks for feedback;


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Once you have tightened the puller smack the shaft on the puller with a hammer.
A few good blows and the wheel should pop loose.
Mark the wheel and shaft with a sharpie so you can put it back in the proper position when re assembling.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

good idea, I'll try and I'll let you know;
I'll spray as well some WD40 to help;


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Something like Kroil or break free will work much better than WD40.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

in France, we have "degripoil" which is the same; I 'll buy some...


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

bingo! it works!
but unfortunately, I still haven't found what I was looking for!(smells like U2!)
I took off the steering wheel to access to the turn light switch and horn switch;
I don't see any wire coming out from the steering column!!!
and however, my turn lights goes well!
I really don't understand where the wire goes;
here is a picture of the column; the connector attached to the column is a "dead end", there is nothing behind;
s if you know where are these wires, any help will be really welcome!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

On the bottom of the mast jacket there is a metal cover, gently squeeze it and it pops off revealing the loom.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

you mean the one appearing on my picture with the tilting cable end?


----------

